# Does the UK Border Agency close for Christmas?



## chosmith (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I have to submit my wifes application for her settlement visa during December as her current visa expires on the 3rd Jan 2010. But it just dawned on me that (like everyone else) the UK Border Agency may close for a long Christmas break. Does anyone know if they do? And if so, what from what dates? As that will impact on when i submit this application!

Many thanks for your help
Brad


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chosmith said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have to submit my wifes application for her settlement visa during December as her current visa expires on the 3rd Jan 2010. But it just dawned on me that (like everyone else) the UK Border Agency may close for a long Christmas break. Does anyone know if they do? And if so, what from what dates? As that will impact on when i submit this application!
> 
> ...


As a government department, it will only close on statutory holidays, i.e. 25-28 December and 1st January. Though I suspect like any other workplace, some staff will be taking a longer break using their holiday entitlement and may be short-staffed between Christmas and New Year with probable effect on output, but won't close down as such. I'd say allow extra week for your application to be processed.
I don't think you can apply more than a month before visa expiry (is she applying for ILR after 2-year probationary period?), and your wife will be permitted to stay until her application is processed, even if it's beyond 3rd Jan.


----------



## chosmith (Nov 9, 2009)

Joppa said:


> As a government department, it will only close on statutory holidays, i.e. 25-28 December and 1st January. Though I suspect like any other workplace, some staff will be taking a longer break using their holiday entitlement and may be short-staffed between Christmas and New Year with probable effect on output, but won't close down as such. I'd say allow extra week for your application to be processed.
> I don't think you can apply more than a month before visa expiry (is she applying for ILR after 2-year probationary period?), and your wife will be permitted to stay until her application is processed, even if it's beyond 3rd Jan.


Hello Joppa,

Once again. Many thanks for your information.
Yes, my wife is applying for the SET(M) Settlement visa, having completed the first two years living here in the UK with me. Whilst her visa expire on the 3rd Jan 2010, she didn't arrive in the UK until the 11th of Jan 2008. So a full 2 years would be 10th Jan 2010. With this in mind and also factoring in the Agencies Christmas break and then fact she cant apply for over a month before the 2 year mark - i'm trying to work out when exactly to post this application!

Also, when is the application considered to be submitted? The date of posting (based on a postal stamp) or the date they actually open and read the application?

Again, just worried that the application will end up lost in the Christmas post only to be opened after the 3rd of Jan 2010, leaving her technically without a visa?

Many thanks
Brad


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chosmith said:


> Hello Joppa,
> 
> Once again. Many thanks for your information.
> Yes, my wife is applying for the SET(M) Settlement visa, having completed the first two years living here in the UK with me. Whilst her visa expire on the 3rd Jan 2010, she didn't arrive in the UK until the 11th of Jan 2008. So a full 2 years would be 10th Jan 2010. With this in mind and also factoring in the Agencies Christmas break and then fact she cant apply for over a month before the 2 year mark - i'm trying to work out when exactly to post this application!
> ...


I think your wife needs to have lived in UK for 1 year 11 months, so it will have to be after 10th December (do check this). I also think visa application has to be posted at least a day before expiry - best to use special delivery, so that you can check that they have received your application. Record of posting (rather than delivery) is sufficient proof that you have applied in time.


----------



## chosmith (Nov 9, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I think your wife needs to have lived in UK for 1 year 11 months, so it will have to be after 10th December (do check this). I also think visa application has to be posted at least a day before expiry - best to use special delivery, so that you can check that they have received your application. Record of posting (rather than delivery) is sufficient proof that you have applied in time.


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## David Russell (Sep 20, 2011)

Using my husbands account here  I am in a similar situation, my visa expires the 29th of dec, and my childrens, the 30th of dec. To be exact, is it a month before expiry you need to apply or 28 days before expiry? Also, as my children and I have already had our biometrics done before we left the states to come to the UK with the fiancee visa, do we need to have them done again for our FLR (M)?

Thanks much for your help and advice,
Mrs. Rose Marie Russell


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

David Russell said:


> Using my husbands account here  I am in a similar situation, my visa expires the 29th of dec, and my childrens, the 30th of dec. To be exact, is it a month before expiry you need to apply or 28 days before expiry? Also, as my children and I have already had our biometrics done before we left the states to come to the UK with the fiancee visa, do we need to have them done again for our FLR (M)?


It's within 28 days of expiry normally (so 4 weeks before). 

You'll have to have your biometrics taken again.
I hope you are using the same-day premium service for FLR(M), to avoid the long delay of weeks and months for postal application. If you do use premium service, you enrol your biometric info at the same time as you submit your application, in person. If you apply by post, you have to have it done at certain post offices or biometric enrolment centres, as indicated in a letter you'll receive.


----------

